# mastercraft courser htr or a/t2



## Suey (Dec 21, 2010)

First time short time...figured I would see what everyone here has to say on a lt truck tire topic.

Looking for a good all terrain tire for my 2005 tacoma double cab long bed 4x4. I have toyo open country ATs on it now and they are about to slide me off the road in the snow. Anyone have an opinion on the mastercraft tires? The toyos I have now seem a little weak in the snow but they came with the truck so I rode them.

I would like something a little stronger in the snow and wet. I have had the Cooper Discoverer ATs in the past as well on my old Tacoma and they were great. Wondering if the mastercraft will hold up too.


----------



## redbug (Dec 21, 2010)

i have master craft on my tundra and they handled the 78" of snow we had here last year with out any issues


----------



## Suey (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey Redbug...what kind of mastercrafts do you have?


----------



## wis bang (Dec 21, 2010)

I bought a 2005 Silverado last January w/ Mastercraft tires. They are the off name line made by Cooper. I had two semi worn out and two new Courser HTR so a few weeks ago I picked up two more Courser HTR in 265/70R17...I wanted the tire diameters to be the same for 4x4 in the snow.

After 10 months and over 8,000mi the two new ones that came on the truck still look brand new and my local tire guy gave me a good deal on these two. He took the two old 'new' ones off the front & rebalanced them w/ weights as the stick on weights they came with were gone. Then he lubed the truck and mounted the two new ones on the front. $180.00 each Mount, balance, disposal, stems, and tax...Best price I saw on-line was $161.00 b/4 shipping...Last time I walked into a place w/ (4) new tires for my Jimmy it was $75.00 for mount, balance, stems & disposal so I think I did good.


----------



## azekologi (Dec 22, 2010)

BGF A/T's, none of that soft rubber compound M/T stuff either. The five for my Jeep Cherokee set me back $651.65 @ Costco w/ stems, mounted, balanced, enviro-disposed, and warrantied (and w/ a $70 off coupon to boot!). Do well on asphalt, dirt, sand, snow, and ice...but I live in in AZ, so my "off weather" experience is limited. 7K miles on them so far, no complaints as of yet although slightly nosier than my Mich's.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Dec 22, 2010)

BFG A/Ts please!!! They are the best tires i have ever owned and have helped get me though 11", 8", 6" and 4" of snow, sugary like sand at Oregon Inlet on the OuterBanks of NC, and even 2" mud holes at the beach. They last extremely long and wear really nice.

















If you dont like the price, General Tire offers a tire that looks almost exactly the same. It has a slight variance in the tread pattern, the sidewalls are different though.

General Grabber AT2






ORRRRRR:

get the new Goodyear Duratracs. I have heard NOTHING BUT GOOD reviews on these tires:


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 22, 2010)

I also have a set of BFG A/Ts on a Grand Cherokee,paid $612 with the coupon out the door.Wouldn't have any other tire.


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2010)

Please don't kill me, I am not a fan of the AT's 

They were good in the snow and mud, but in the rain they did not channel the water well in my opinion. If I hit a little water on the highway the truck would pull hard into it. Kind of scary.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Dec 22, 2010)

Jim said:


> Please don't kill me, I am not a fan of the AT's
> 
> They were good in the snow and mud, but in the rain they did not channel the water well in my opinion. If I hit a little water on the highway the truck would pull hard into it. Kind of scary.



lol Jim, i have found that it is different experiences with everyone. On my ranger, i have never experienced that problem. do you have a fullsize?


----------



## Jim (Dec 22, 2010)

I had 33's on my Ford Bronco.


----------



## crazymanme2 (Dec 22, 2010)

I've never had that problem either in the rain.I have 225/16/75 on mine.


----------



## Suey (Dec 27, 2010)

Thanks for all the ideas guys. Santa didn't bring them to me in his sleigh so I am headed out for some post xmas sale shopping. I am thinking that I am changing gears and headed for the Cooper ATRs, or the Mastercraft AT/2s, Had great luck with the Coopers before and if I can find a decent price I am going to pull the trigger. I appreciate the comments on the BFG's too. They are on my list as well. Its going to come down to how well I can haggle. 

Merry Xmas to you all and to all a new tinboat!


----------



## dougdad (Dec 29, 2010)

Been running Goodyear Wrangler Radials from wally world on my Ranger for about ten years now, they do just dandy year around in our 4 seasons up here.

Those Mastercraft Glacier Grips work awsome on lite trucks in the snow and they even wear good running them year around. You get your $ worth out of both of these tires and they are way cheaper the the BFG AT/TA that I love but cant afford.


----------



## dixie_boysles (Dec 30, 2010)

if you have alot of snow, i have heard nothing but GOOD from those duratracs. I am on several Ford Ranger forums and everyone that has them love them


----------



## rweathers1 (Jan 1, 2011)

Maybe late but my.02 is you can't go wrong with courser AT's. Have had them on every 4x4 I've ever owned. I work for a city and we now use them on all our work trucks! :USA1:


----------

